
Ask HN: How to Work at a Bad Job? - op00to
How can I keep going for 3 months (a reasonable amount of time to look for an internal transfer), while I continue the job hunting process? I&#x27;ve been burned and burnt out by a job that I never really loved, for a company I really do love, and made peace with the fact that I have to find something new. The reasons for my dislike are entirely political, and my job is not at risk. What strategies do others use to keep the lights on, so to speak, when faced with a job that you actively dislike?
======
JSeymourATL
> The reasons for my dislike are entirely political...

There's a difference between Political (untrustworthy) and Political Savvy
(the art of getting things done).

Use this time as a laboratory to observe and experiment.

Robert Green might be useful >
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/39330937-the-laws-of-
hum...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/39330937-the-laws-of-human-nature)

------
GhostKnight
I suggest you use it work as you like without fear and experiment trying to
fight conservative powers at your job to make it more exciting and to gain
respect

If you don't like it, make it an excuse to risk

------
Rannath
Spend a week, or two living on poverty wages. You'll be very motivated to work
just about any job.

